# Sticky  Stroke - Call 911 IMMEDIATELY



## ThoughtOnFire

Stroke - Call 911 IMMEDIATELY


There is an acronym on what to do if you feel you are having a stroke. If it was such a great acronym, I might even remember it. I don't. So I visited a web page that listed the first 3 things you should do if you believe you are having a stroke, and the first 3 things you should not do...




www.dpselfhelp.com





Written by member: forestx5

"There is an acronym on what to do if you feel you are having a stroke. If it was such a great acronym, I might even remember it. I don't. So I visited a web page that listed the first 3 things you should do if you believe you are having a stroke, and the first 3 things you should not do. Failing memory being what it is, I will reduce each of those 3 to 1.
Thing you should do: 1) immediately dial 911 (in the USA) for emergency medical attention.
Thing you shouldn't do: 1) Not call 911 and go to sleep to see how you might feel in the morning.
Store it!
A friend lives with his brother. He is 68 years old. One night he says to his brother "I think I'm having a stroke". The brother says "I'll call 911". The friend says "Nah, wait until morning and I'll see how I feel". The next morning, friend wakes up paralyzed except for his left arm. Now he is in a nursing home where they have garnished his assets and income and allot him $45 per month spending allowance.
Four out of Five strokes are ischemic. (due to blockage of artery). If proper medical care is provided within 4 hours of onset of symptoms, the blockage can be removed and there may be no permanent symptoms (paralysis). If you go to sleep, you wake up with what you are going forward."









Stroke - Call 911 IMMEDIATELY


There is an acronym on what to do if you feel you are having a stroke. If it was such a great acronym, I might even remember it. I don't. So I visited a web page that listed the first 3 things you should do if you believe you are having a stroke, and the first 3 things you should not do...




www.dpselfhelp.com


----------



## ThoughtOnFire

The acronym *FAST* (Facial drooping, Arm weakness, Speech difficulties and Time) has been used by the National Stroke Association, American Heart Association and others to educate the public on detecting symptoms of a stroke. *FAST* was first introduced in the United Kingdom in 1998.


----------

